# New app for realistic mock-ups



## smartist (May 20, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm Ilgar. I'm an artist, and I recently started Smartist to help other artists promote and sell their work because it's not easy and it takes so much time beyond just making the art. Smartist allows you to make realistic mock-ups in just minutes, and we make it easy. Creating a new app is a lot of work, so we'd appreciate any support in the form of downloads, reviews, referrals, follows, or advice. Thank you!

Let's help make the art world better together!

Download for free:
*apple.co/3wDShft*

Follow us on Instagram

Thanks,

Ilgar Tali
Founder


----------

